# Siamese/Balinese? Anyone know the breed of my kitten?



## littleclyde

I got a kitten recently and it was advertised Siamese in the paper. When I talked to the woman, she said it was a Siamese/balinese balance. I didnt really understand or understand even after she explained. All I got out of it was that sometimes balinese comes out, and it is a siamese, just has...balinese.. yeah.. could someone explain or have a better idea on what my cat is? He definitely looks balinese and is long haired..Im hoping it doesnt stay that long, since I wanted a siamese and she convinced me it wouldnt stay that long and be more looking like a siamese..


----------



## Heidi n Q

Perhaps this cat's parents were each half Siamese and Balinese, making the distribution of the genes possible for half/half, Siamese or Balinese?
I think your kitten is beautiful. I wouldn't bother looking for it at my house if it comes up missing. *whistles innocently*


----------



## littleclyde

hahahahaha. yes, i do love him very much. just never been a big fan of a very furry cat. but i have grown to love him. just wish i knew what he was


----------



## marie73

He's mine - give him *back*! :luv

He's sooooo adorable! I only wanted long haired cats. I used to wish the twins' hair was longer, but it's actually kind of perfect now.


----------



## Nini

I have to say he looks more like a Balinese than a Siamese to me, but sometimes kittens are all fluffy and lose that fluffball effect as they grow older. He is an absolute stunner - if he is too furry for you, please send him my way :wink: 

I guess even if he does grow into a Balinese morphology, he won't be very furry anyway... more something like this: 









So preeeeetty


----------



## littleclyde

thats why i thought. that he definitely lookgs more balinese to me. just didnt understand why she said siamese in the paper and on the phone, then mentioned something about balinese. im huuuge on siamese, but when i got there, i fell in love with him and made a sacrifice  you cant have him  ! :lol:


----------



## risingcarlo

Definitely looks more balinese, but a cutie nonetheless


----------



## Jeanie

I have a Siamese cat and a Balinese cat. Balinese is a long haired Siamese. To differentiate, the long haired Siamese is called Balinese. There are three types of Siamese and Balinese. Traditional Appleheads, Classic, and Wedge heads. So my Applehead Balinese has a different shaped head from my Classic Siamese. The length of the fur on a Balinese cat varies somewhat. My Nina has a longer coat. It does not tangle, fortunately.

Traditional Balinese (http://www.balinesecat.com)









Classic Siamese (http://www.traditionalcats.com/Educatio ... amese.html)









Wedgehead Siamese (http://www.traditionalcats.com/Educatio ... amese.html)


----------



## Jeanie

Here are my two, together. All of the dark area is Nina's tail. It's very full.


----------



## marie73

It's like looking at Cinderella (since you can't see the feet). They're both so beautiful! :luv


----------



## Heidi n Q

I'm sorry Jeanie, but I have a question about the photograph of your two...which is the classic and which is the apple head, as to me, they both look to almost have the same face shape. The wedge shape is very noticeable. I am guessing that apple head means more rounded (would this be the sitting-up kitty?) and classic appears wider(?)...with Nina having the classic shape, or do I have them mixed up?


----------



## Jeanie

Blueberry has stud jowls. 

(http://www.traditionalcats.com/Educatio ... amese.html)


----------



## Heidi n Q

Thank you for posting that link.
In my own thoughts, when I think of a Siamese, I thought of the wedge-shaped head and long, willowy body-style. Like the two 'we-are-Siamese-if-you-please' cats of 101 Dalmations. It was sort of funny to find the author of that link thought so, too... Very interesting information about how he unearthed evidence that the classic and apple headed Siamese were the original meezers. 
That is a great bit of cat history and how man's influence can change things.


----------



## marie73

Wow - that brought back memories - I remember it from Lady and the Tramp, too. Never saw the 101 Dalmations movies...


----------



## littleclyde

hmm.. i like them both! thanks for the explanation, it makes a lot more sense.. i still wish it wasnt so long haired.. but if what they say is true about balinese--that they re hair doesnt tangle or matt like himilayans might..then its okay


----------



## Heidi n Q

marie73 said:


> Wow - that brought back memories - I remember it from Lady and the Tramp, too. Never saw the 101 Dalmations movies...


Ack! You caught me in a HUGE goof!  Dog...Dalmations...they both started with "D". 
It WAS Lady & the Tramp, not 101 Dalmations.


----------



## jessamica8

littleclyde said:


> hmm.. i like them both! thanks for the explanation, it makes a lot more sense.. i still wish it wasnt so long haired.. but if what they say is true about balinese--that they re hair doesnt tangle or matt like himilayans might..then its okay


As Nini said, longer kitten fur doesn't necessarily mean the kitty will grow into a traditional long hair. Most kittens are kind of "puffy" like that, and their kitten fur is different from their adult fur.

As an example, I have a Siamese mix, and he was a bit spiky as a kitten (like yours), but as he's grown, his fur has become much more sleek, though still a bit longer than my true short haired kitty. I wish I had better kitten photos, but see this for example:

Kitten (don't mind his poor eyes):









Older:









Now, on the other hand (and I hope Nini doesn't mind me reposting, but hers are the most recent long haired kittens we've seen grow up here, I think), here are hers as kittens (very fluffy):

















And as older kitties:










To me, your kitty looks more medium furred than truly long haired, and he could grow to be either sleek or kind of plush, but maybe not as long haired as Nini's babies. Nini's two, you can see, were obviously long haired even as little bitty kittens.


----------



## littleclyde

what was wrong with ur kittens eyes? ive noticed that my kitten almost hasa red lining arond and i was wondering if its cuz they are infected?


----------



## Heidi n Q

I don't think anything is wrong with the eyes, perhaps a bit of weeping in the one photo, but it doesn't look to be anything major. Kitties with pale fur color sometimes have pink-ish skin. Blue eyes also reflect camera-flashed light as 'red'.


----------



## littleclyde

ok  thanks


----------



## AddFran

Heidi n Q said:


> I don't think anything is wrong with the eyes, perhaps a bit of weeping in the one photo, but it doesn't look to be anything major. Kitties with pale fur color sometimes have pink-ish skin. Blue eyes also reflect camera-flashed light as 'red'.


Yep, I have two blue eyed kitties and they often look very pink especially in photos.


Jessica, I think Harley deserves the award for "most changed". I can't believe how different he looks now, I never would have thought that ws his baby picture. He's such a looker, so unique.


----------



## littleclyde

well not just in photos. i mean since i took him home, kinda around the rim of his eyes, look more pinkish than ive seen in any other cats. not pink in th sclera of his eyes, just the rims. so im hoping its normal


----------



## Heidi n Q

littleclyde said:


> ...not pink in th sclera of his eyes, just the rims.


That's what I meant:


Heidi n Q said:


> Kitties with pale fur color sometimes have pink-ish skin.


My BooBoo (orange), Marm (orange) and Shasta (tabby/white with an eye totally surrounded by white) have pink skin on their inner eye rims. Shasta's is more pink while the orange guys' has a bit more pigment coloring it to a sort of amber/peach color. Unless your kitty squints at light all the time or has weeping eyes, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## jessamica8

littleclyde said:


> what was wrong with ur kittens eyes? ive noticed that my kitten almost hasa red lining arond and i was wondering if its cuz they are infected?


He actually had pretty bad conjunctivitis (pink eye) then. That's why his fur was wet - I was constantly cleaning the gunk out of his eyes. However, like Heidi and AddFran say, he DOES have red eye rims - but he also has a white fur base and blue eyes, so his eyes are just pink around the edges - totally normal. They're still pretty pink, but he's perfectly healthy now and there's no infection; my tabby has black rimmed eyes and my gray and white kitty has gray rimmed eyes, so it varies a lot from cat to cat.





AddFran said:


> Jessica, I think Harley deserves the award for "most changed". I can't believe how different he looks now, I never would have thought that ws his baby picture. He's such a looker, so unique.


Thank you! I love his coloring - he pretty much looks the way I pictured him looking when I first saw him, but I actually expected him to darken up all over. It's weird how some of his kitten pattern has faded (like on his sides/back) while his facial patterns have darkened and his leg patterns have stayed the same. :lol: He's kinda of a mish-mash, but he is unique. I absolutely adore lynx point kitties in general (particularly moggies)- it's such a neat contrast of colors. I love your Fenway, too - she's so cute! That's the cool thing about the lynx point mixes - you can never tell what you're going to get. Fenway's a very similar color/point mix to Harley, and the first pics you posted of her reminded me so much of Harley when I first saw him - but as they've grown, they've come to look so distinctly different from each other. It's really fun to watch these guys change.








ETA: Looking back at that kitten picture cracks me up. He had ripped open some bags of trash there, and I was so mad. But he was just so cute that I had to forgive him - and snap a picture too. :lol: And no, he hasn't gotten much more well behaved.


----------



## AddFran

> Thank you! I love his coloring - he pretty much looks the way I pictured him looking when I first saw him, but I actually expected him to darken up all over. It's weird how some of his kitten pattern has faded (like on his sides/back) while his facial patterns have darkened and his leg patterns have stayed the same. :lol: He's kinda of a mish-mash, but he is unique. I absolutely adore lynx point kitties in general (particularly moggies)- it's such a neat contrast of colors. I love your Fenway, too - she's so cute! That's the cool thing about the lynx point mixes - you can never tell what you're going to get. Fenway's a very similar color/point mix to Harley, and the first pics you posted of her reminded me so much of Harley when I first saw him - but as they've grown, they've come to look so distinctly different from each other. It's really fun to watch these guys change.


Yes, one of the first things I notice dis how the little stripes on his sides disappeared while the ones on his face were much, much darker. Fenway did look so much like Harley when they were both younger. It is funny to see how their coloring can change. Fenway's body markings are starting to darken, she has the swirled tabby pattern (what is that, the classic or the mackerel? I always forget) on her sides and then her legs are darkening a little bit. You never do know what you are going to get. I agree about the lynx points, so beautiful, so different but at the same time so much alike. I always wanted one, I still wonder how little Liahna would hav turned out, she was stunning and had the prettiest blue eyes I've ever seen. They were such a deep blue, that poor baby...

I guess the moral of the story ends up being that the kittens REALLY do change a LOT. 

Oh and as for the eyes, Phoebe has one grey rimmed eye and one very pink rimmed eye. :lol:


----------



## doodlebug

AddFran said:


> Fenway's body markings are starting to darken, she has the swirled tabby pattern (what is that, the classic or the mackerel? I always forget)


Classic. Mackeral gets it's name because the cat has a dark stripe running down the back with thin dark stripes breaking off of it and radiating down the body...like fish bones.


----------



## AddFran

doodlebug said:


> AddFran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fenway's body markings are starting to darken, she has the swirled tabby pattern (what is that, the classic or the mackerel? I always forget)
> 
> 
> 
> Classic. Mackeral gets it's name because the cat has a dark stripe running down the back with thin dark stripes breaking off of it and radiating down the body...like fish bones.
Click to expand...

Thank you! And...thank you for the explanation, because now I'll remember without having to look it up each time! :lol:


----------



## asugraduate

I just stumbled upon this forum and am happy I did so.  Here is a link to some pictures of my Balinese cat, Pawncho. http://www.kodakgallery.com/I.jsp?c=ogs ... &y=-7868jf
His mother was all black, and we don't know who his father was. He was a very fuzzy kitten and has long hair now. His hair has never matted, thankfully. He looked very similar to the kitten in question. [/img]


----------

